# Does the Uplula work?



## nailer (Apr 26, 2009)

I'm literally mutilating my thumb trying to load my new mags for my XDm 9mm. Does this make it as easy as I've read or is there something else I can use to save my fingers/thumb?


----------



## bruce333 (Sep 1, 2006)

http://www.handgunforum.net/showthread.php?t=19386


----------



## cougartex (Jan 2, 2010)

Yes, the Uplula works.


----------



## Sully2 (Mar 9, 2010)

They work 110%.


----------



## Poink88 (Feb 11, 2010)

nailer said:


> I'm literally mutilating my thumb trying to load my new mags for my XDm 9mm. Does this make it as easy as I've read or is there something else I can use to save my fingers/thumb?


Doesn't your XDm came with a mag loader? It might not work as great as Uplula but they work.


----------



## nailer (Apr 26, 2009)

Thank you, Bruce and others. I will get one. Thanks again.


----------



## llorence_ohio (Mar 29, 2010)

You will love your Uplula. I consider mine one of my most usefulo handgun tools.


----------



## rock doc (Apr 22, 2009)

They work too good. Bad side is: less time loading, more time shooting, shooting more ammo.


----------



## flyinpolack (Dec 16, 2009)

*Oh Yah!*

A huge thumbs up for the uplula!
I love it!:smt023


----------



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

It sure does for me and well worth the $$$ - saves me getting my nails done so often ... :mrgreen:

:smt1099


----------



## Hollander (Feb 2, 2009)

Had mine for over a year. Couple thousand rounds through it. If I did not have it I would not be able to shoot unless it was a wheel gun. A fabulous invention for us old folk.


----------



## Freedom1911 (Oct 22, 2009)

They cost a bit but they are probably the best mag loaders you can buy.
I saw one in person and bought one for myself the same day, Two weeks later my friend went out and bought one for himself so that when he and his wife go to the range they will have one and not have to borrow mine.
Well worth the money and they have worked on every pistol magazine I have tried it on so far, granted that is only about 15 pistols, but still, to me that is impressive.


----------



## kybandit (Jan 13, 2010)

the thing works like a charm...don't leave home without it.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

They are the cats meow for loading mags. The one one for the .223 loads and strips mags in a flash. :smt033


----------



## zebramochaman (May 6, 2010)

For me it was the best accessory I have purchased.


----------



## Spokes (Jun 1, 2008)

A wonderful invention.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 23, 2008)

*Uplula cost me $450*

My son and I went shooting, I got him started on the AR, I soon left him and started sighting in my new Leupold Mark 4 8.5 to 25 50mm, that I just mounted on my 308. What I perceived as 20 min passed, I walked about 25 yards, back to where I left my son, and now there is a huge pile of brass to his right. Damn you, inventor of the uplula, it's supposed to take more time to load than unload.

Let your kids shoot guns and make sure they are safe and responsible, but go to any length necessary to hide the Uplula from your kids!!!!!!!

Kenny


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

Mag loaders work fine for getting those last few rounds in a magazine, but I rarely use them these days because most of my practice is done 5 rounds at a time. 

The first five are usually easy to load without a mechanical assist, and I find that I put a lot more shots on target. My shooting precision always declines as I get part way through a full magazine, so I just shoot five and make them good. It also gives you more practice swapping mags, exercises each mag spring equally, and you always know if all your spare mags are good.

The bonus is that at the end of a practice session, you still feel 'well-practiced,' and you have spent quite a bit less money, and feel you have gotten more for the money you did spend.

Just my opinion, of course. :mrgreen:


----------

